# Game day grub........Wings, fatty and pintos PIC'S ADDED



## LarryWolfe (Oct 21, 2007)

Started the morning off with the makings of a big ole' pot of pinto beans.  I soaked overnight and added 2 smoked turkey legs and wings that I did last November that have been vac sealed.  Added in lots of onion, lil' bell peppeer, garlic and lots of fresh cracked pepper.  I'll add salt in a bit.

Also doing some wings seasoned with DP Tsunami Spin and a Fatty with Wolfe Rub Original.  

Now I'm waiting for kick off at 1pm!  

I'll update the finished pic's in a bit.


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 21, 2007)

Sound like a good meal in the works.


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 21, 2007)

all sounds great Larry...


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Game day grub........Wings, fatty and pintos*



			
				Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Started the morning off with the makings of a big ole' pot of pinto beans.  I soaked overnight and added 2 smoked turkey legs and wings that I did last November that have been vac sealed.  Added in lots of onion, lil' bell peppeer, garlic and lots of fresh cracked pepper.  I'll add salt in a bit.
> 
> Also doing some wings seasoned with DP Tsunami Spin and a Fatty with Wolfe Rub Original.
> 
> ...



NASCAR has kickoffs ???? WTF


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 21, 2007)

I love white beans..still, it's about my favorite meal with cornbread.
Waiting on pics.


----------



## john a (Oct 22, 2007)

Well  :twisted:


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Oct 22, 2007)

I'll send ya some pinquito beans here soon to give a try.  They finally harvested.  Uh, I promise.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks like I started drinking too early and didn't post pic's.     Damn that Finney!

I'll post pic's in a few minutes.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm sitting here thinking the fatty ate the wings and beans...


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Oct 22, 2007)

Hahaha.   I agree I thought nascar got a green flag not a kickoff??? Oh well I say the drinkin got ya confused. LoL


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 22, 2007)

Okay here's the pic's sorry.

Cooked the wings and fatty on the Jr. and the beans inside!


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 22, 2007)

Those pics look good. I love that kind of cooking. Great Job Larry!!!  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Oct 22, 2007)

Great Job... Looks Superb. Hope it ate as good as it looks


----------



## Unity (Oct 22, 2007)

Great lookin' food, Larry!   

--John  8)


----------



## john a (Oct 23, 2007)

Well worth the wait, very nice Larry.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 23, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> *I'm sitting here thinking the fatty ate the wings and beans... *



 [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 23, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 [smilie=a_blue.gif]      [smilie=puppydogeyes.gif]


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 23, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## wittdog (Oct 23, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was waiting for someone to catch that..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 23, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I caught it but............... "stick and stones................"


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 23, 2007)

I caught it and laughed at it.......aww Larry, don't be sad


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 23, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I'm sitting here thinking the fatty ate the wings and beans...



Thats funny right there.  I dont care who you are.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 23, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Bill, I'm losing customers by that post!


----------



## wittdog (Oct 23, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":jdvlcnng]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Bill, I'm losing customers by that post!  [/quote:jdvlcnng]
 [smilie=a_doh.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=drink.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 23, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [smilie=a_doh.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=drink.gif][/quote:28ug3sse]

 [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]  [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]  [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]  I love it when we all get along in good fun!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks good Larry. Nothin like beans on a chilly day


----------

